# Paper sticking when peeled help!



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

I purchased some plastisol numbers from stahls, on all of the 5's and 2's when I peel the paper some of it stays on the number a very thin layer. I used water and rubbed it off but they are all discolored (lighter) where the paper stuck. Is this an issue of a defect in the paper or the ink they used? I am following all stated directions I even tried to warm and hot peel with the same results. I adjusted the time and temp by 10,20,30 degrees and the time by 1,2,3,4,5 seconds in both directions. I verified my temp with my laser and adjusted the pressure up and down. Also tried rubbing the Xfer after pressing. I am burning screens now so I can get order out but I am open for suggestions what am I missing here


----------



## james444 (Jul 19, 2011)

infact,most of the plastisol ink needs hot melt powder


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

james444 said:


> infact,most of the plastisol ink needs hot melt powder


So should I buy the powder and coat the transfers with it?


----------

